# Miscellaneous > Database Design >  Creating a document revision/project database

## sarcstk1inct

Hello everyone!

I am here in hopes that someone can help me figure out something that has been on my goal list for a while....

I am a supervisor to the Technical Publications group for our division. I have a small team that is spread across multiple locations. I have had a goal to establish a much more user friendly, easier to maintain database for all of our document revisions. Currently, we use Access, but the vastness of our data and the fact that we use single source documentation media (one document to cover many brands) has made tracking the "required" information difficult with Access, which gets slower with each addition. My counterpart in another division suggested using Agile, which would be fantastic and provide a revision archive as well as a review format all in one, but it would require purchasing multiple licenses to cover all the reviewers for all our brands, engineers, writers, and marketing... which is not in the budget at this time. 

Can anyone suggest a database program/format that can handle vast amounts of data, only be modified by one person at a time or can handle multiple inputs simultaneously? Easy conversion from Access would be a wonderful bonus... 

Even some method of a checkout system.... we considered using Teamroom checkout methods, but we've had users who don't save properly, and data is lost.

Any input or help would be very appreciated.

----------

